# Faster than a turtle, slower than a hare.



## Ron Evers (Aug 21, 2019)

Spent some time chasing around a cicada this afternoon. The little guy kept on the move making it hard to get a decent shot.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 21, 2019)

Ron, glad you kept up the chase, these are some great shots!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 21, 2019)

You don't see them very often. I think I have only ever seen 4 or 5 in my lifetime. Nice going!


----------



## otherprof (Aug 21, 2019)

Ron Evers said:


> Spent some time chasing around a cicada this afternoon. The little guy kept on the move making it hard to get a decent shot.
> 
> View attachment 178559
> 
> ...


Nice captures!


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 22, 2019)

Interesting set..........


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good set!


----------



## RVT1K (Aug 22, 2019)

Setting my size-11 to STOMP!! mode....


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 22, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> Setting my size-11 to STOMP!! mode....



Just because it is ugly, is no reason to kill it.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 22, 2019)

When I lived in Kentucky, we would get hundreds of them, we used to play with the shells after the crawled out of them.  I wish I could see them now that I am into photography.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 22, 2019)

So that is what they look like up close.  Great set.  One of my pups brought one into the house.  You could hear it chirping inside his mouth.  Yuk.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 22, 2019)

Nice set there, Ron. I don't miss the noise those things would make when I lived in Indiana, it was constant and almost deafening at times. Their exoskeletons were cool to find.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks for all the comments folks.  I cannot hear them anymore, even with my hearing aids in.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 22, 2019)

With that title, I thought you were talking about me there Ron. Nice images.


----------



## baturn (Aug 23, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 23, 2019)

Ron Evers said:


> Spent some time chasing around a cicada this afternoon. The little guy kept on the move making it hard to get a decent shot.
> 
> wow great shots.. i knew they were around this year but just never spotted any. heard a couple in the distance... every 17 years they come.. so getting these shots was extra special....


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks for all the comments folks.


----------

